# Cat 906 Wheel Loader



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm fairly new to heavy equipment. I've run some skid loaders quite a bit, but after seeing the success with wheel loaders I decided to buy one. I bought a Cat 906. Has anyone used one? I was gonna buy a 12' sectional, but I didn't know if I could go bigger or if I should go smaller. Any thought would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

my own opinion on this, is a 12ft sectional is all you want to put on that thing, it isn't about power, but weight, that 908 doesn't weigh very much compared to a case 621 or a Cat 920, you are going to get a larger box half full the start to spin out JMO (besides driving down the road with something larger then a 12footer is a PITA)


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1051571 said:


> my own opinion on this, is a 12ft sectional is all you want to put on that thing, it isn't about power, but weight, that 908 doesn't weigh very much compared to a case 621 or a Cat 920, you are going to get a larger box half full the start to spin out JMO (besides driving down the road with something larger then a 12footer is a PITA)


Yeah thats what I was thinking too. It's tough enough to get around with a 12' anyways. Thanks for the input.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A 906 weighs around 10-11k so a 12 ft will be good in most situations. I'd go with an LD version as I don't think you'll be able to push an HD.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

JD Dave;1051580 said:


> A 906 weighs around 10-11k so a 12 ft will be good in most situations. I'd go with an LD version as I don't think you'll be able to push an HD.


Yep definitely a LD. Glad I could accept your award in Rhode Island. Hopefully meet you next year!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ff610;1051581 said:


> Yep definitely a LD. Glad I could accept your award in Rhode Island. Hopefully meet you next year!


I was very disappointed I couldn't make it. I've been the last 2 years but because of the rain we had so much farm work to catch up on I had to make the decision to stay.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Add some ballast (Calcium Chloride, RV Antifreeze or W/W fluid to the tires) to get a little more traction. It kills travel speed a bit, but the added production on-site should make up for it.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with everyones opinions 12 ft max. and weight will be key, anyway to add a ton or two would help. Good luck


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

A 12' LD would be perfect on the 908. Some out there have run a 14' LD, but I would stay with the 12' LD


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I know a guy with a older cat 910, He runs a tall and very deep 10ft pusher and it does pretty well, When it is full he does have some traction issues though. I agree add some weight for your 12ft and you should be ok.
Robert


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

speedy;1051613 said:


> Add some ballast (Calcium Chloride, RV Antifreeze or W/W fluid to the tires) to get a little more traction. It kills travel speed a bit, but the added production on-site should make up for it.


So what is the best ballast to add? Any idea on cost? Never heard of this but thats expected, like I said never ran much of my own equipment. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Bigdog4342 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm looking for a wheel loader for winter piece of mind (906h2). Wondering if you guys have ideas how to pay for this in off season. We are a small design build and use skid steers .


----------

